# Paint fumes while pregnant?



## xAmiixLouisex

I read somewhere that you shouldn't be around paint fumes while your pregnant. I dunno how true this is, or if it's even true. But if so.. How long should I stay out of my room after it being painted? And how long should I get it painted before I'm due so fumes wont affect LO?


----------



## kate1984

no its the old gloss paint that had lead in it, your bog standard paint from homebase etc is fine just open a window but you can paint. I did the kitchen and my sons bedroom the other week x


----------



## disney doll

you need to be careful of fumes in the third tri but we have been doing alot of decorating and i think as long as you ventilate the room well you will be fine. Nowadays paint does not have such a toxic smell. I would get it done asap though before LO comes x


----------



## Laurenmomma

Iv redecorated whole house in past few weeks n as long as u ventilate it's fine paints not as bad as it used to be!

I would advise if glossing to do that ASAP as the smell stays in the house for so long n not good for baby x


----------



## _jellybean_

We just had our room painted--it's the room that DH, me, and our son will be sleeping in. 

We used "no VOC" paint, which is supposed to be paint that does not smell. 

Well, I'm not sure if it's the primer or what, but the room does smell, and we currently are airing it out while we're awake.

We brought our son home from the NICU today, so we're not going to sleep in there probably for a couple of weeks. The smell is pretty bad. 

It's almost been a week since it's been painted too...I'd think it would be better by now.


----------



## _jellybean_

Had our room painted with "NO VOC" paint almost one week ago.

It still smells.

Brought son home from nicu, and we won't be sleeping there til it airs out (windows are open--and they're HUGE windows--but it still smells) 

:(


----------



## bumpycat

Funny you should ask this as I've spent a happy evening painting trim. I don't notice the smell particularly - I'm using a water-based paint, not an oil-based gloss, though, which is supposed to be ok during pregnancy.

Here's some info from the American Pregnancy Association: https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/paintexposure.html


----------



## cherryglitter

i've decorated loads this pregnancy. i love the smell of it :dohh: 
the modern paints really good for smells. they ventilate really well.


----------



## veganmama

if it were me, i would stay out for at least a week with the windows open to air it out well


----------



## ashiozz

I painted my son's room with a mask.. and an open window, once the paint dried i wasn't as careful and he seems OK


----------

